# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Adriano Çelentano

## Dita

Nje tjeter gjigand i muzikes italiane.

----------


## Brari

Edhe ti rrofsh moj Ditke..

Te bukura i ka kenget  qerratai..

----------


## BOKE

Kenget i ka pasur, i ka dhe me siguri qe do t'i kete edhe me te bukura.

Kohet e fundit kam degjuar dhe me ka pelqyer mjaft, albumin me te fundit "Esco di rado e parlo ancora meno", qe pati rekord shitjesh vitin e kaluar ne Itali.

Ne tetor pritet te dali albumi me i ri i tij, ne bashkepunimin e trete me kantautorin e njohur, Gianni Bella dhe te famshmin Mogol, autor te teksteve.

----------


## Dita

*Mogol*, autori i shume prej teksteve te Lucio Battisti.

----------


## BOKE

Sigurisht qe kenga "Storia d'amore" eshte nje nga kenget italiane me te bukura te te gjitha koherave. Para disa vitesh, 10-15 vjet me pare, u organizua nga RAI nje konkurs per te pare se kush qe kenga italiane me e bukur. E para doli "Questo piccolo grande amore" e Claudio Baglioni-t dhe e dyta "Storia d'amore".

Ndersa kenga "Soli" eshte nga albumi i vitit 1984. Te gjitha kenget e atij albumi u kompozuan nga kengetari tjeter shume i njohur, Toto Cutugno. Ishte ky i vetmi bashkepunim qe pati Adriano Celentano me Toto Cutugno.

----------


## Dita

"Soli", shume e suksesshme edhe ne gojen e Cutugno-s vete!!!

----------


## Dita

*Biografia*


*6 janar 1938:* Adriano lind ne Milano, ne shtepine numer 14 te rruges mitike Gluck.
Prinderit e tij jane puljeze, te transefruar ne veri per te punuar; ne Milano Adriano kalon femijerine dhe adoleshencen e vet; pas lenies se shkolles ai kryen pune te ndryshme, me i fundit dhe me e dashura eshte ajo e orendreqesit. Asgje nuk duket te jape shenje per ate qe te do te ndodhte ne daten historike te 18 majit 

*1957:* ne Palazzo del Ghiaccio zhvillohet festivali i pare i Rock and roll, Adriano merr pjese ne te me pjesen "Ciao, ti dirò" i shoqeruar nga kompleksi i vet, Rocky Boys, i perbere nga Enzo Janacci, Girogio Gaber, Luigi Tenco; festivali perfundon me nje triumf te madh per Adrianon. 

*1958:* pjesmarrja e pare ne nje film "I frenetici"

*13 korrik 1959:* fitorja ne festivalin e Ancona-s me "Il tuo bacio è come un rock" kenga dominon te gjithe klasifikimet dhe Adriano firmos nje marreveshje me nje diskograf gjerman, titullar i etiketes Jolly.
Film: "Dai, Johnny, dai!"

*1959:* pjesmarrje ne filmin "I ragazzi del Juke-Box"

*1960:* pjesmarrje me rendesi ne filmin "La dolce vita" te Fellini-t; filma te tjere te atij vitit: "Juke-Box Urli d'amore", "Urlatori alla sbarra" dhe "Sanremo - La grande sfida"

*1961:* Adriano eshte duke zhvilluar sherbimin ushtarak, megjithate arrin te marre pjese ne festivalin e Sanremo-s; ne cift me nje kengetar tjeter dhe kenga titullohet "24000 baci"
Dueti mberrin ne vendin e dyte ne klasifikim, por edhe kesaj here eshte nje triumf dhe shitjet e kalojne shifren e nje milione kopjeve.

*1961* eshte nje vit me rendesi per Adrianon si nga ana profesionale ashtu dhe nga ajo afektive: Adriano largohet nga shtepia diskografike Saar dhe krijon nje personale, dhe njihet me artisten shume te bukur Claudia Moroni, ne art Claudia Mori, qe do te behet edhe gruaja e tij.
Film: "Io bacio, tu baci", dhe "Non guardate il marianaio"

*1962:* Incizon nje disk me etiketen Clan "Stai lontana da me", nje tjeter sukses; film "Canzoni di ieri, canzoni di oggi, canzoni di domani" dhe "Balliamo insieme il twist".

*1963:* Disqet e Adrianos gjenden gjithmone ne krye te klasifikimeve; film "Uno strano tipo" dhe Il monaco di Monza" 

*14 korrik 1964:* Adriano dhe Claudia martohen naten, ne menyre sekrete, ne kishen e San Franceso-s ne Grosseto.

*17 shkurt 1965:* lind femija e pare Rosita; ne 1965 del filmi i pare ne te cilin Adriano eshte njekohesisht aktor dhe regjizor: "Super rapina a Milano"

*19 nentor 1966:* lind djali Giacomo; Ne festivalin e Sanremo-s te vitit 1966, Adriano paraqet nje kenge jo te zakonshme me permbejtje ekologjike: "Il ragazzo della via Gluck"; kenga perjashtohet nga juria e Sanremo-s, por nderohet nga publiku qe e vendos ne krye te klasifikimeve me nje milione kopje te shitura; kenga perkthehet ne 18 gjuhe.

*1967:* Adriano dhe Claudia marrin pjese ne Cantagiro me kengen "Siamo la coppia più bella del mondo"

*15 korrik 1968:* lind vajza Rosalinda, 1968 eshte njekohesisht viti i dy sukseseve te medha: kenga "Azzurro" dhe filmi "Serafino"; po ne kete vit permendet edhe filmi "la più bella coppia del mondo".

*1970:* fiton Sanremo-n ne cift me Claudia-n me kengen "Chi non lavora no fa l'amore"

*1971:* filmi: "Er Più - storia d'amore e di coltello"

*1972:* filmi "Bianco rosso e ..."

*1973:* filmi: "L'emigrante", "Rugatino", "Le cinque giornate"

*1974:* Adriano eshte regjizor dhe produktor, pervece protagonist ne filmin e vet "Yuppi Du", qe gjen sukses te madh edhe ne gjirin e kritikes.

*1975:* filmi "Di che segno sei?"

*1976:* filmi "Culastrisce nobile veneziano" dhe "Bluff - storia di truffe e di imbroglioni"

*1977:* filmi "Ecco noi per esempio" dhe "L'altra metà del cielo"

*1978:* filmi "Geppo il folle", ku Adriano eshte edhe regjizor, dhe "Zio Adolfo in arte Führer"

*1979:* filmi: "Mani di velluto"

*1980:* filmi: "La locandiera", "Qua la mano", "Sabato, domenica e venerdì" dhe "Il bisbetico domato"

*1981:* filmi: "Innamorato pazzo" dhe "Asso"

*1982:* Adriano publikon nje liber: "Il paradiso è un cavallo bianco che non suda mai", i shkruar ne bashkepunim me Ludovica Ripa di Meana.
Filmi "Bingo Bongo" dhe "Grand Hotel Excelsior"

*1983:* filmi: "Segni particolari: bellissimo" dhe "Sing Sing" 

*1984:* filmi: "Lui è peggio di me"

*1985:* filmi: "Joan Lui"

*1986:* "filmi: "Il burbero"

*1987:* Rai zgjedh Adrianon per te drejtuar "Fantastico 8"; ai vendos te thyeje traditen e transmetimit qe arrin rekord degjimesh dhe qe do te mbahet mend per provokimet e shumta dhe per heshtjet e gjata te Adrianos.

*1992:* Emision ne Rai: "Svalutation". Filmi: "Jackpot"

*1998:* nje album i madh qe shenon rikthimin e dy artisteve te medhenj: "Mina Celentano"

*1999:* emision ne Rai: "Francamente me ne infischio", me te cilin Adriano rikthehet me sukses ne televizion.



_Marre dhe Perkthyer nga:_

http://www.musicalstore.it/INTERPRETI/CELENTANO-%
20BIOGRAFIA%20.htm



*Celentano dhe e bukura e jetes se vet*

----------


## Enkela B.

Shume teme e mire kjo.
un e kam kaseten e tij  te quajtur azzurro, dhe shume me pelqen. kurr nuk merzitem duke e degjuar.
me ka perlqyer shume ky kengetar. 
e kujtoja kur isha e vogel kur shihja elvis presley  duke kenduar i thoja mamit a eshte ky adriano celentano? :buzeqeshje: ))
gjithe te mirat

----------


## BOKE

Nje antar shume i rendesishem i grupit "Clan" ka qene Don Backy. 
Ishte ai qe krijonte muziken dhe tekstet e famshme qe kendonte Adriano. Mbas shkeputjes nga grupi, per shkak te mosmarreveshjeve qe pati me Adrianon, pati nje karriere pak a shume te sukseshme, si ne muzike, sidomos me kengen "L'Immensita" (qe u kendua edhe nga Johny Dorelli) dhe "Casa Bianca" (kenduar nga Marisa Sania)  ashtu edhe ne kinematografi. Ne Shqiperi u be i njohur me filmin "Barbaxhia".

----------


## rrufiani

Na kenaqet kur na e kujtuat Adrianon,ky tip kaq fantastik!Flm kujtdo qe i ra ne mendje

----------


## rrufiani

Meqe ra fjala a ju kujtohen filmat e tij,aq te lezetshem?

----------


## Dita

Bokerrima,

Une kam degjuar se ne Shqiperi ekziston fan club i Adriano Celentano, me duket se kam lexuar per krijimin e tij ne nje gazete para disa vitesh, por nuk di nese funksionon akoma.
Nese di ndonje gje me teper per te, te lutem te na tregosh edhe ketu.

Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## BOKE

Dita,

Nga fillimi i viteve 90-te plasi si mode krijimi i ketyre Fan Clubs. Ne qe ishim tifoza te Adrianos, Interit etj., donim te merrnim pjese. Por keto Clube shume shpejt degjeneruan, si cdo gje tjeter, per nje mundesi me shume per te marre nje vize per ne Itali. Ata qe moren inisiativen, dhe krijuan keto Clubs vetem nga pasioni, dalngadale u menjanuan. Te tjere e zune vendin. Persona qe as qe e dinin se perse behej fjale. 
Para disa muajsh, pashe ne lajmet e Telenorbes, qe Fan Club te Adriano Celentanos (mbase nuk quhet keshtu) hapi nje ekspozite me fotografi te tij. Me beri pershtypje, me sa pashe, se ishin fotografi te Adrianos vetem te viteve '50 dhe mendova se ky Club (shoqate) ka 10 vjet qe ekziston, nuk kane gjetur dicka me interesante per te shfaqur?
Une po bej 7 vjet qe kam ikur nga Shqiperia (nuk kam qene asnjehere gjate kesaj kohe) dhe te te them te drejten nuk e kam idene se c'behet tani atje, jo vetem per Fan Clubs por edhe per gjera me te rendesishme.

----------


## Dita

Flm per informacionin Bokerrima!

Si cdo gje qe behet ne Shqiperi, edhe kjo qenka lene te degjeneroje. Eshte per te ardhur keq vertet.

Po prape si fan i Celentano-s besoj se ke gjetur clodhje ne muziken e tij. As mos e vrit mendjen se c'bejne shqiptaret.

----------


## BOKE

Natyrisht qe nuk e vras mendjen Dita.
Por je ti qe "nuk me le rehat" dhe m'i kujton ca gjera.

Faleminderit

----------


## reinald

Nje kenge qe kendojne bashke e di njeri si quhet?
THANX.

----------


## Dita

Reinald,

E gjeta kengen qe kerkon. 

Quhet *Canzone*.

Ne festivalin e Sanremos te vitit 1968 ka zene vendin e trete.

Me poshte teksti.




*Canzone*


Nel più bel sogno ci sei solamente tu 
sei come un'ombra che non tornerà mai più 
tristi son le rondini nel cielo, 
mentre vanno verso il mare 
è la storia di un amore, 
io sogno e nel mio sogno vedo 
che non parlerò d'amore, 
non ne parlerò mai più quando 
siamo alla fine di un'amore 
soffrirà soltanto un cuore, 
mentre l'altro se ne andrà, 
ora che sto pensando ai miei domani, 
son bagnate le mie mani, 
sono lacrime d'amore. 

Nel più bel sogno ci sei solamente tu, 
sei come l'ombra che non tornerà mai più 
questa canzone vola per il cielo, 
le sue note nel mio cuore, 
stan segnando il mio dolor. 

Ora che sto pensando ai miei domani, 
son bagnate le mie mani, 
sono lacrime d'amor. 

Ma questa canzone vola per il cielo, 
le sue note nel mio cuore, 
stan segnando il mio dolor. 

uh, uh, uh.

----------


## BOKE

Kjo mund te them se eshte kenga me e bukur e kompozuar nga Don Backy. Nuk e di ta kete kenduar Adriano me Milven se bashku. Por e kam degjuar nga Don Backy vete dhe eshte shume e bukur.

----------


## Dita

Bokerrima,

Ne faqen e meposhtme do te gjesh fituesit ne vite te Sanremos.


Ne vitin 1968, shiko vendin e trete. 



http://www.museodellacanzone.it/festival/anni60.htm

----------


## BOKE

Puna eshte se nuk e kane kenduar bashke. Sic ka qene edhe ne Shqiperi me perpara, kenga kishte dy interpretime. Naten e pare nje kengetar(e) dhe naten e dyte nje tjeter. Une e mora sikur e kishin kenduar ne duet, gje qe nuk eshte e vertete.

----------

